# Problemas con las X

## Guest

Al instalarlas compilaron sin ningun problema y el entorno grafico (fluxbox primero y enlightenment despues) tb compilaron sin problemas. El caso que cuando arranco las X con startx, despues de haber metido un exec /ruta/de/ejecutable en $HOME/.xinitrc y haber configurado perfectamente el servidor X con xf86config me da el siguiente error (con los dos entornos, E y fluxbox):

WiRe portage # startx

hostname: Unknown host

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF]

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  2 21:32:04 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Y al editar el fichero /var/log/XFree86.0.log no veo ningun error:

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF]

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  2 21:32:04 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "adi"

(**) |   |-->Device "ati"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) XKB: layout: "es"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 11

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

Alguien me puede echar un cable para solucionar este problemilla? Gracias por adelantado  :Wink: 

----------

## UNIX4ALL

hostname: Unknown host 

eso me da mala espina, tienes puesto correctament el nombre de tu maquina y tienes rulando el loopback de la red ¿? 127.0.0.1

Saludos

----------

## Guest

echo 127.0.0.1 > /etc/hostname 

con eso ya no me dice lo de unknown host, pero siguen sin arrancar las X

----------

